# Passport application for Indian surrogacy



## Tye

Hi it's really great to hear that the High courts in the UK are doing everything they can to grant parental orders to our babies born through surrogacy overseas!Our precious and beautiful baby girl who was born at the fantastic Kiran clinic in India after many years of trying has brought us tears of joy and we feel so blessed.Hopefully our story will inspire others... We have been in India 2 months and her British citizenship was done via the UK within a week! We have just had all our documents(for her passport) returned to us by the UK High Commission in Delhi wanting more info,some of their requests are understandable but others such as a colour copy of a document seem petty and uncalled for.We love India and have spent many years here having treatment,but the British High Commission is being deliberately unhelpful.Canadian citizens who are staying with us had incorrect baby photos for their application and the embassy phoned them to sort out the problem and did not need to return all their paperwork. Has anyone been through this process just recently as I would really welcome some support...I will keep smiling and everytime I look at my daughter I smile and shed a tear and nothing and noone can ever take that away or try and ruin the joy my husband and I are feeling right now.The support we are receiving from our clinic is wonderful!
Please follow us on our blog http://wannabeafamily.blogspot.in/


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Hi.
Congratulations! Can offer no help I'm afraid. We were in Ukraine waiting three months for our twins passports to come through. We found the embassy in kiev really helpful and supportive. We ended up getting emergency travel documents to fly home, issued by the embassy, as there was no end in sight.

Once you send the documents to the UK, I would just ring the passport office constently.

Good luck.

Xxx


----------



## Tye

Hi there thankx for the info and congratulations on having twins x Heard somewhere that applications are sent via India to Hong Kong but find that hard to believe.How are you doing with the parental order?Best wishes and enjoy your little ones x


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Parental order is long! Nearly 8 months and we have a previsional hearing the end of feb.


----------



## Tye

Hi yes heard it can take up to a year and it's the same in the States,as we have friends there.When you have a mo can you tell me a bit more as you are currently going through it.I know social services get involved too...any advice would be really appreciated xxx


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Social services came yesterday and she was lovely. I did get myself in a bit of a tizz about it as no one really explained what it was about. We just talked about the children, their routines, baby groups we attend (as our statement was done when they were 4 months old and have obviously changed), eating, sleeping. It was fine. She was only here about an hour.

Xx


----------



## Tye

Thank you x That sounds good x Please let me know how you get on and good luck I'm sure it will be just fine and is just a procedure they have to follow x


----------



## slinky

Firstly Tye, congratulations for the birth of your baby girl, such a blessing.

I too have been reading encouraging info on the issue of Parental orders for international surrogacy cases. I was interested to read ( link below) which refers to helpful info for those engaged in surrogacy in India.
http://www.familylawweek.co.uk/site.aspx?i=ed97868

Wow, just one week to receive the citizenship for your baby, that's fantastic news. Can I ask if you had hand delivered your mn1 to Liverpool or had it couriered to uk from India? Sorry just curious as we are due to fly next week for the imminent birth of our babies in India. Would be grateful for any info.

Take care
Slinky


----------



## Tye

Hi Slinky wow didn't know your babies were due so soon..bet you're so excited.Know that feeling,I was soooo emotional.Yes, the application for citizenship was couriered by our solicitor in Delhi.I have sent you a PM re all the things I think you will need for you and babies.For the legal side... your birth certificates,any proof of name changes,divorce/marriage certificates,proof of UK address e,g utility bills- lots,passports,photo ID e.g driving licence At least 4 forms of ID.Old passports,Tax forms,P60,letters from tax office,letters from your employer.The more the merrier to stop them rejecting it.You will also need someone to certify(teacher,lawyer....there is a list in the online guidelines) your babies photographs and fill in section 10 for 1st British passport(You will have to send the UK passport application form back to UK to do this before you submit it to British High Commission with all the other documentation) I can also send you the form they sent us with our rejected application telling us precisely what they require.Hope this helps cos I don't want anyone to feel how we felt when we realised we didn't have something they needed and we had left it in the UK.This is easily done when you are thinking about the birth of your baby/babies! xxx


----------



## slinky

Hi Tye

thank you so much for this information. I had started to gather some info, but not realised that we would need so much info.

I will pm you.

Thanks alot

x


----------



## slinky

Hi Tye

Yes, if you don't mind could you please let me have details of what is needed for the passport. We are due to fly out to India on Friday, so i can try and start pulling something together before then.

Thanks so much


----------

